# Review of Jet 10" Jointer-Planer Combination Machine



## Twigger (Mar 4, 2010)

I have the 8" version of this unit which I have given 4 stars.

One thing I didn't realize until I bought a longer bed jointer is, this machine is very loud - frighteningly loud IMO. Hearing protection is absolutely necessary to protect your ears and reduce the noise intimidation.

But it does the expected job for its size. For example, home-made router table fences, drawer fronts and sides, and like sizes. Just don't expect it performs like a long bed jointer does.


----------



## GusGia (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi I`m a hobbiest, and I leave overseas, I plan to visit USA on february and I want to buy and JPP planer jointer. and I know that the measurements of the machine exceed the 62 inches (L+W+H) that you can send in the airplane..

So I want to know if I can take the table the jointer infeed and jointer outfeed (To reduce the volume) so it is not so bulky and be able to dispatch it in the hold of the plane.

Hope somebody could help me with suggestion or pictures of the planner where I could disambled and I need to buy tools as will be a tourist (with all my tools at home)

Regards Gustavo


----------

